# El que mejor se para



## arthurlee

Ultima richiesta d'aiuto per oggi...

Non capisco cosa significa "el que mejor se para" nella frase seguente, riferita a Ratzinger (l'autore lo accusa polemicamente di voler ricomporre il Grande Scisma per poter tornare a guidare, oltre alla Chiesa d'Occidente, anche quella d'Oriente):

[Dice] "_que siempre (...) todo es relativo, que todo depende de las épocas, los lugares y las circunstancias y que hay que juntar a la Iglesia ortodoxa con la romana, bajo un solo pastor, él, con un solo cayado, el suyo, *que es el que mejor se para*_".

Ho tradotto: "_è sempre tutto relativo, dipende tutto dalle epoche, dai luoghi e dalle circostanze, e la Chiesa ortodossa va riunita con quella romana sotto un unico pastore (lui), con un unico pastorale (il suo, che è quello che *in piedi sta meglio*???__)_"

Davvero non capisco come incastrare il verbo "_pararse_" in questa frase... L'unico significato possibile mi pare questo: 
*8.* tr._ Mur._ y_ Am._ Estar o poner de pie.

...ma in realtà brancolo nel buio... qualche suggerimento? Grazie mille!


----------



## laura12345

Io direi che l'espressione potrebbe essere sarcastica e metaforica:

...sotto un unico pastore, lui, con un solo bastone, il suo, che è quello che regge meglio (che sta meglio in piedi).


----------



## arthurlee

laura12345 said:


> Io direi che l'espressione potrebbe essere sarcastica e metaforica: Ah be', questo è poco ma sicuro!
> 
> ...sotto un unico pastore, lui, con un solo bastone, il suo, che è quello che regge  meglio (che sta meglio in piedi).



Grazie, sospettavo fosse quella la direzione giusta... anche se mi piacerebbe avere pure il parere di un madrelingua spagnolo!


----------



## Geviert

L'uso del verbo è un po' ambiguo. Vi è un doppio senso. Sicuramente sarcastico, da una parte, (il suo bastone è quello che sta meglio in piedi), ma vi è anche, dall'altro, un'allusione a colui che resta bene o che sta meglio dopo qualsiasi cambiamento. Non escludo altri possibili sensi (manca il resto).


PS in generale, non mi affiderei molto ai madrelingua, anzi.


----------



## arthurlee

Geviert said:


> L'uso del verbo è un po' ambiguo. Vi è un doppio senso. Sicuramente sarcastico, da una parte, (il suo bastone è quello che sta meglio in piedi), ma vi è anche, dall'altro, un'allusione a colui che resta bene o che sta meglio dopo qualsiasi cambiamento. Non escludo altri possibili sensi (manca il resto).
> 
> PS in generale, non mi affiderei molto ai madrelingua, anzi. Invece avevo proprio bisogno dell'aiuto di un madrelingua per capire in quale modo l'autore stesse usando il verbo "_pararse_", più che una sua possibile traduzione! E devo dire che mi sei stato utilissimo



Che ne dite dunque di intendere quel "_che sta meglio in piedi_" come un'allusione sessuale?

_...con un unico bastone (il suo, che è quello che si rizza meglio)
...con un unico bastone (il suo, che come si rizza lui non ce n’è nessuno!)
...con un unico bastone (il suo, che più dritti non ce n’è!)
_
Eccetera...


----------



## Geviert

Dipende dal resto del testo e dall'intenzione dell'autore. Un'allusione sessuale scrivendo sullo Scisma di occidente e sul Papa ti sembra appropriato? Non per moralità, figurati, in questo mondo dimenticato da Dio tutto è possibile, ma per il buon gusto nel fare allusioni, insomma, direi. Ci vorrebbe il resto del paragrafo per capire se la rizzata va bene pure in italiano.


----------



## arthurlee

Geviert said:


> Dipende dal resto del testo e dall'intenzione dell'autore. Un'allusione sessuale scrivendo sullo Scisma di occidente e sul Papa ti sembra appropriato? Non per moralità, figurati, in questo mondo dimenticato da Dio tutto è possibile, ma per il buon gusto nel fare allusioni, insomma, direi. Ci vorrebbe il resto del paragrafo per capire se la rizzata va bene pure in italiano.


Sì, credimi, è assolutamente appropriato.
Il testo è ferocemente anticlericale, e tra le altre cose l'autore si diverte a chiamare il papa, di volta in volta, "Führer", "energúmeno ensotanado", "parásito
travestido", "monstruo", "engendro", "viejo cabrón" eccetera.

Il resto del paragrafo, temo, non è di grande aiuto (qualcuno noterà che contiene una frase che aveva dato spunto a un'altra mia discussione):

"_Urbano VII no era sin embargo el primer papa inquisidor pues ya lo había sido Adrian Florensz Dedal, alias Adriano VI, uno de los sucesores en España de Torquemada. Ni sería el último. Sin ir más lejos, nuestro actual Joseph Ratzinger, alias Benedicto XVI, también fue Inquisidor: de la Inquisición (hoy cantinflescamente llamada «Congregación para la Doctrina de la Fe») este Führer taimado dio el brinco al potro. Que la Iglesia no era «relativista» dijo en el sermón de la misa que ofició por el eterno descanso de Juan Pablo II. Dos días después, cónclave; tres días después, papa; cuatro días después, que siempre no, que todo es relativo, que todo depende de las épocas, los lugares y las circunstancias y que hay que juntar a la Iglesia ortodoxa con la romana, bajo un __solo pastor, él, con un solo cayado, el suyo, que es el que mejor se para. Por lo demás, ¿qué papa no es un inquisidor? Todos están inquiriendo en la conciencia ajena, olisqueando, olfateando, espiando por los agujeros_"


----------



## Geviert

Mah.

 Potrebbe essere inteso in senso sessuale (date le referenze dell'autore), ma dal testo no si direbbe al cento per cento. La domanda sarebbe (pur se può sembrare evidente ai più) se "cayado", nel gergo dell'autore, è anche inteso sessualmente. Allora "se para" ha senso anche in termini sessuali, altrimenti è ambiguo. Fai la traduzione per le Paoline? Bravo!


----------



## lospazio

A mí me parece que hace referencia a la soberbia del Papa. Según el autor, Ratzinger pensaría que hay que unir la Iglesia ortodoxa con la romana, pero bajo _su_ conducción. Lo de que _su cayado es el que mejor se para_ parece significar que el Papa cree que él es el mejor para conducir esa eventual iglesia reunida.

Perdón, recién ahora me doy cuenta de que laura12345 expresó ya la misma idea que yo.


----------



## Geviert

Mi sembra più sensato. Per arrivare a_ il suo, che come si rizza lui non ce n’è nessuno!_ ci vorrebbe un bel tocchetto, mi sa. Magari se dicesse:

_con un solo cayado, el suyo, __que es el que mejor se *le* para. 

_Allora ci siamo (sull'allusione hot).


----------



## arthurlee

Geviert said:


> Fai la traduzione per le Paoline? *Decisamente* no



D'accordo, allora non siamo sicuri che l'allusione sia sessuale. 
Visto che però, secondo me, "_quel che sta meglio in piedi/quel che regge meglio_", anche se corretto (grazie @lospazio!) risulta abbastanza oscuro, forse è il caso di restare sul generico e tradurre semplicemente con "_quel che meglio serve allo scopo_" (anche se non è certo fedele al testo originale).




Geviert said:


> Mi sembra più sensato. Per arrivare a_ il suo, che come si rizza lui non ce n’è nessuno!_ ci vorrebbe un bel tocchetto, mi sa. Magari se dicesse:
> 
> _con un solo cayado, el suyo, __que es el que mejor se *le* para.
> 
> _Allora ci siamo (sull'allusione hot).


Sapere che l'autore è colombiano può cambiare qualcosa?


----------



## Geviert

Ma non puoi scrivere semplicemente : quel che meglio sta dritto? ( "quel che meglio serve allo scopo" è troppo seriosone).


----------



## arthurlee

Geviert said:


> Ma non puoi scrivere semplicemente : quel che meglio sta dritto? ( "quel che meglio serve allo scopo" è troppo seriosone).


Alla fine, dopo tante ipotesi astruse, la soluzione migliore è sempre la più semplice 

Grazie a tutti per il prezioso aiuto!


----------



## Geviert

zio bonin! E pensare che eravamo quasi sulla porno-storia anticlericale!


----------



## arthurlee

Geviert said:


> zio bonin! Qualcosa mi dice che il tuo (ottimo) italiano risente di qualche influsso veneto...



(nel frattempo mi è venuto in mente anche "_quel che riga più dritto_", ma forse non c'entra proprio niente...)


----------



## peralesJJ

arthurlee said:


> (nel frattempo mi è venuto in mente anche "_quel che riga più dritto_", ma forse non c'entra proprio niente...)



Que mejor se para = più adeguato.


----------



## alexelia

quello che funziona meglio,
quello che serve di +


----------



## Geviert

Ma così andiamo sul letterale e dimentichiamo l'estro storico-pornografico e lo stile  anticlericale dell'autore.


----------



## flljob

A un mexicano, el sentido sexual habría sido el primero que se le hubiera ocurrido. 

Saludos


----------



## arthurlee

flljob said:


> A un mexicano, el sentido sexual habría sido el primero que se le hubiera ocurrido.
> 
> Saludos


Grazie per la conferma!

...e visto che l'autore è sì colombiano, ma vive in Messico da decenni... forse allora sarebbe il caso di tornare alla proposta "_quel che si rizza meglio_"


----------



## Geviert

> forse allora sarebbe il caso di tornare alla proposta "_quel che si rizza meglio_"




Santo subito!


----------



## arthurlee

Geviert said:


> Santo subito!



Grazie a voi, piuttosto! Questo forum è assolutamente insostituibile


----------

